# S Works Venge, R5, S5 or Dogma 65.1? who tested or owns one?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am pretty much deal set on an R5 but I was talked into testing the Sworks Venge and 65.1. I would like to hear from anyone with experience as test rides are usually too short. LBS says the S5 Cervelo is much more hard core than the Venge so it would be a better Aero bike if you also had a road bike, where as the Venge could be one bike for both. I am pretty sure the Venge is more aggressive than the Pinarello and the R5. How does the S5 compare?

I dont know much about the 65.1 except that it made the R5 next to it look very plain, like a new Ferrari parked next to an old base 911. I know it will be heavier than the R5 by a decent amount. The R5 may be better in every category but that Pinarello sure did look good. Black and red with some big aero rims.....Maybe the R5 is more for the serious rider and the 65.1 is more for the rich doctor? maybe the other way around?

I do like long fast solo rides so maybe I should lean more towards aero? I think if I trained enough Id be plenty fast on my R5 if I put some 303s on it and used C24s for climbing rides.


----------



## ejabbale (May 28, 2011)

I replied to your original thread but thought I'd chime in here. I previously had a 2011 R3 equipped with Red, I have nothing negative to say about the bike it was a great ride. I did recently purchase a Dogma Think 65.1 and love it. Obviously everyone is different, I just prefer some of the ride characteristics of the Dogma. I don't think either bike makes you more or less of a serious rider, they are both tremendous and it really comes down to which bike is a better fit for you and which one just "speaks" to you. The R5 will probably be lighter than the 65.1 but I will say that my 65.1 built with 2012/13 Red and 303 carbon clinchers came in at 15.4 lbs. so it is a light bike. I have found that I prefer the cornering and handling of the 65.1 better than my R3 but again, this is also rider dependent. The good news is, you won't go wrong regardless of what you choose so have fun with it!


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

I have heard the opposite from what your lbs says, the Venge is more hardcore then the S5, I ride with a guy that has a Venge and he said the same thing. I think the S5 ride is very good considering it being very aero. I would go aero or climbing, if I get another bike to go with my S5 it would be a stiff very light bike for climbing (R5). You can't go wrong with any of the bikes you are looking at. Try to ride them all and get what feels the best. Also figure out what you are really looking for (weight or aero) from the bike and how you will use the bike the most.


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

I just went from a 2010 Cervelo R3 SL to the Dogma 65.1. The Dogma is an incredible bike and quite honestly I didn't think it would be much different than my R3SL, boy was I wrong. As far as the weight "penalty" for the Dogma, I sure don't notice it as I've set a ton of personal records on several of the climbs I do here in SoCal. The bike turns on rails, gets up to speed like it has a motor on it and is more comfy than my R3SL. Good luck with your selection!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

I have a Pinarello Quattro, several steps down from the Dogma, but still race geometry. Amazing, smooth, responsive, handles anything. Just have to think where I want to go and the bike does it. Handles 90 degree turns and back-angling no problem. (Back-angle, guy turns in front of my wheel without warning on a group ride, I angle away and backwards, and actually get out of it

The Dogma is better, or so I hear.

Test ride a Pina, and you're finished.

Not that I'm biased.


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

The good news is that when you get up into this range of bikes you can just choose based on fit and feel. You can't go wrong since all your choices are great ones. The seat stays on the R5 are amazing looking from the side...You almost can't see them!


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

If you're not racing and just doing long solo rides I'd lean towards the R5 or even something like a Roubaix (s-works if you need the notoriety). Why penalize yourself with the crappy ride of a Venge or S5 to gain 2.5 seconds over a 20 km time trial when you're not racing someone?


----------



## Gervase (Aug 22, 2009)

Why not also consider the Cannondale Super Six EVO..it's been voted best bike in the world by Tour magazine, & with one of the lightest frames ever made.
I am also a fan of Cervelo's, RS and my new R3 with Q Rings, the R3 is a step up in performance. 
I note the comment of the owner who has gone to the Dogma saying he does not notice much difference in Weight penalty, but of course there must be, given that the more weight the more is required to get the bike up the hill. However, perhaps the stiffness compensates? Of maybe it's just better set up?
Specialised too has to be a bike to be considered. 
Let us know what you decide


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried both the Dogma & Evo. The Cannondale was my favourite. Weight on climbs is important to me though. 

It's down to looks, feel, handling & your time testing. It's plenty of money the lbs will not mind if you trial agsin!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Although I have spent several hours looking at pictures of the Pinarello, from what I have pieced together it may be 1.5 or more heavier than the R5. its going to have to feel pretty good to make up for that but DAMN does it look good, especially blacked out or red and black. The Pinarello also uses an Italian BB which may be changed soon and the frame warranty is only 3 years. It is also more $ at 5600 list for frame vs 5900 list for RED R5 complete bike. It also has no aero benefit at all and I do like to go fast. The Venge is very well rated besides sluggish feeling while accelerating.

I cant wait for the weather to get better so I can try them out!
It will also be interesting to see what is coming out in a couple of years as far as aero vs light weight. I would not be surprised to see these categories get really blurry in the future .


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

I customised my bike, build from a light frame back in 2011. For average non racing owners who love riding it doesn't matter to pay extra for aero. Extra seconds don't count. 

However, if like me you live in the mountains or near steep terrain then a lightweight is important as the gears that match your legs. A compact crank with 28-11t may not be as good as a 32-11t. So consider such things too. You lose upto 5kph on straights between front cranks of 50 instead of say 53 (approximate guesswork as I haven't properly calculated it) but from first hand comparison and reading others report it.

I made sure I put on light wheels (Dura-Ace 25s but a similar cheaper set I also bought are the RS80s. Often better than stock on some new bikes. 

Italian bikes are quite showy & matches the Italian flair and heritage. You may not like the gear changes of the Campy gears to Shimano or SRAM. I have the latter two on my bikes.

Don't rush, don't fall pure for the looks. Enjoy riding them all soon. The Evo comes in a lovely black


----------



## ejabbale (May 28, 2011)

It really will come down to your test rides. For me, purchasing a bike is a combination of how I feel on it and what it looks like. There are plenty of people on this forum that are far more knowledgable than I when it comes to weight versus aero versus frame design but I can say that between the bikes you are looking at, you are probably splitting hairs, obviously most of it comes down to the rider. I live in the Adirondack Mountains in upstate NY and can tell you that I love climbing and I love how my Dogma climbs and descends. That being said, the R3 was great too! I recently switched from a standard 53/39 crank to a 52/36 and am very happy with it, I use an 11-26 cassette. This is all very rider dependent as well but I am excited for you to test all the bikes and have fun with it!


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Who makes 11-32 cassette? Shimano&SRAM MTB?


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

framesti said:


> Who makes 11-32 cassette? Shimano&SRAM MTB?


SRAM make this cassette wifli I think.


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

Spark said:


> SRAM make this cassette wifli I think.


Correct: SRAM

Spoke to LBS when I visited Belgium & he said on the 2011 SRAM the widest cassette is 32-11t


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

Wallstreet said:


> Correct: SRAM
> 
> Spoke to LBS when I visited Belgium & he said on the 2011 SRAM the widest cassette is 32-11t


PS not for MTB for the road

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...e-riding-sram-force-50-34-12-32-a-227910.html

Seems possible on SRAM force


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Doc_D said:


> If you're not racing and just doing long solo rides I'd lean towards the R5 or even something like a Roubaix (s-works if you need the notoriety). Why penalize yourself with the crappy ride of a Venge or S5 to gain 2.5 seconds over a 20 km time trial when you're not racing someone?


Having spent many hours on an S5, there's nothing crappy at all about the ride. With smart choices in tires, tire pressure, bars, seat, bar tape it can be the most comfortable bike you've ever been on. I'd save the cash though and look at an S2.


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

Read this:-
http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/03/26/long-term-review-cervelo-s5-aero-road-bike/

Look at other aero like Scott Foil 

Important you spend two visits & two rides - at these prices  worth it if you race and do lots of mileage at fast speeds.


----------



## orioner (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link Wallstreet


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Wallstreet said:


> Read this:-
> Long Term Review: Cervelo S5 Aero Road Bike - Bike Rumor
> 
> Look at other aero like Scott Foil
> ...


----------



## ejabbale (May 28, 2011)

Review: Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Think 2 | Cyclingnews.com

Very good review of the dogma 65.1, you may have to copy and paste the link because for some reason I couldn't paste it as a hyperlink.

I definitely agree with Wallstreet that at these prices, ride them twice and for as long as the shop will let you! Have fun


----------



## ejabbale (May 28, 2011)

it did paste as a hyperlink...good


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

I understand totally. You fall in love & feel inspired. Motivates you. That's really important to select what you want to feel great on.

I put in light wheelset: dura ace C24s. Zipp 202 is another upgrade great for climbs. For sensible money the Dura Ace were great for climbing. The LBS let me try a full range of bikes (I flew in to the UK) from 9am to 10am I was fitted & measured, then 10-4pm I was trying bikes. I tried the Foil & other similar Aero bikes. It just wasn't for me. Nor was the flair of the Italian. I ended up selecting a super light weight frame: Scott Addict matte black & selecting all the build. My goal was mountain killer. It stood without pedals around 6.35kg. It really helped climbs but tbh you become a better athlete by training. I have since bought 2 further bikes & become more fit. The muscles have a memory and after a break this Christmas I look forward to getting riding soon. 

Why I didn't go for a top Cannondale was it was too comfy/plush. I preferred the direct feel & response. 

It sounds like you know what you want, just let the other bike be a future goal. Note there are people who by top bikes but never really ride them & end up selling after a 1-2years. I bought a 6k bike for 1.5k once. 

But you have to buy this next bike new, don't take the risk. Take your good time.


----------



## kacerrob (Jan 3, 2009)

*Venge - my choice, maybe not yours*

I am happy with the Venge. I just moved from a Tarmac so the geo is about the same sans a shorter head tube which is still longer then the Dogma. Check out this link for more info.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Donn, if limiting your choices to those listed, my vote is for the S-Works. However, if you're going to spend that much for a frame, then try to ride a Colnago C-59 (good luck with that in DC, though, it proved too hard for me to find one) or Time, Look, Parlee. That'll mean switching LBS though. And I'm trying hard not to shill.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am going to try to ride a few this week. I would be really surprised if I don't end up with the R5. The strong second has been the Pinarello. It is gorgeous but for my first serious road bike I want one that is lighter and I think the Cervelo has better engineering. 
I am going to ride one and it will have to blow me after compared to the R5 for me to drop that kind of money. I am 42 and the Dogma may be something to get myself when I reach a big milestone. As far as S5, Venge I am going to see what comes out as far as aero bikes over the next few years and see if I want to add one down the line.


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Donn12

Please post a comparison when you've done your test ride.


----------



## ejabbale (May 28, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> I am going to try to ride a few this week. I would be really surprised if I don't end up with the R5. The strong second has been the Pinarello. It is gorgeous but for my first serious road bike I want one that is lighter and I think the Cervelo has better engineering.
> I am going to ride one and it will have to blow me after compared to the R5 for me to drop that kind of money. I am 42 and the Dogma may be something to get myself when I reach a big milestone. As far as S5, Venge I am going to see what comes out as far as aero bikes over the next few years and see if I want to add one down the line.


I'm happy you will be testing the bikes this week, have fun with it. I'm curious as to why you feel more engineering has gone into the R5 as opposed to the Dogma? A lot of engineering and R&D has gone into each bike, they are both fantastic bikes. Obviously the money is a large factor but I wouldn't let engineering sway you one way or another. I'm sure you'll have your answer once you ride them, can't wait to see pics once you have it!


----------



## kg4fxg (Jan 7, 2013)

I feel guilty trolling but this is also very helpful to me as I am looking for a bike. Thanks for letting me read all this great input.

Bill


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I tried the Dogma and the R5 today. I would be SHOCKED if I don't get the Dogma. It was so BADASS that if I talk myself into the R5 because its a little cheaper or lighter i am just going to end up trying to get the Pinarello 6 months later. And I really would not be able to explain that to my wife.

Both bikes I tried were stiff and frankly I was surprised at how much stiffer the BB area felt on both bikes compared to my RS. The Dogma felt more solid. While I was riding it I was guessing that the weight would be 1.5 lbs heavier than the R5 I tried. 

As far as looks it wasn't even close. The 2013 R5 is a greyish color with red accents and it is a good looking bike. The Dogma though was a glossy black (totally see through for carbon fiber detail), bright red with white letters and grey accents. Beautiful Most carbon bars with flared tops and ornate seatpost. Shiny carbon trim pieces everywhere. It looks like a $10,000 bike if any bike ever did.

As far as the weight I rode a 2012 R5 VWD with dura ace, zipp 202s. look pedals in size 58cm that weighed 14.7
The Pinarello was elec Campy Super Record 57.5 cm same 202s and same pedals for 15.5. i expected the difference to be much larger and the R5 surprised me at 14.7 with 202s. 

Deep down I really hoped to like the R5 better because I love Cervelo and also because it is less expensive. But I did not. the dogma had too long of a stem and a saddle I didn't like so I will try it again once I get that figured out and go for a longer ride.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

esadtydfi


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Don12

Thanks for the feedback on the bikes you're lucky to be able to try both bikes! It's just not possible here. I'm please to hear your enjoyed the Dogma over the R5, I agree with you on the looks the R5 is a more traditional looking bike and the Dogma is just stunning. What colour are you going for and will you be going for EPS?


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Great to hear you got to ride both bikes...

How did you find the Campy Super Record EPS? Was it the first time you have ridden this group set?

I to am in a dilemma lets say re my next bike... On the list is an R5, SuperSix Evo or a Dogma


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

How long were your test rides?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

i rode both for about 5 miles. I am going to do a longer ride on the Dogma with a shorter stem/bar combo. to be honest I knew I liked the Dogma better pretty much right away.

1st time EPS...incredible but I am putting Red on whatever I get plus my C24 wheels.


----------



## ejabbale (May 28, 2011)

I'm happy for you, by riding them both and feeling strongly one way always makes the decision easier and without looking back. looking forward to seeing pics once you have it, I have Red with Zipp 303s on mine and it's been fantastic. Are you purchasing the same color frame as you demoed? Good luck and have fun!


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Nice...find some hills and backroads. drive out to Clarke's Gap, then loop to Lovettsville and Purcellville.

I'm thinking of switching to EPS from Di2 when I goto 11 speed this year. tell us how you think the EPS is.

C24 are great!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

View attachment 273525


this is the color combo...my iphone made it look orange and black. it really needs to be seen in person because the black is clear so you can see the carbon details


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Think2 - a set on Flickr 

here are the others
check out the carbon details like the talon stem/bar combo unit!

at first I liked black on black but I think thats too common now. I also liked black/orange but the black is flat so no carbon detail. they have some nice colors available


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

carlislegeorge said:


> Nice...find some hills and backroads. drive out to Clarke's Gap, then loop to Lovettsville and Purcellville.
> 
> I'm thinking of switching to EPS from Di2 when I goto 11 speed this year. tell us how you think the EPS is.
> 
> C24 are great!


The EPS seemed great. I had never tried a bike with elec shifting before and it was better than I thought it could be. For a second I though maybe but it would be too much $ and I have been looking forward to new Red forever. My next addition will be some aero wheels to swap when the ride may dictate.


----------



## ejabbale (May 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if you have seen the black/orange in person but that is the frame I have and although the black is matte, you can see the carbon weave, its cool. That being said, there are several awesome looking options so obviously get the one you are most drawn too.


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

I found this review comparing the bikes you are interested in and found the results interesting.

Mr. H Bike Test: Cervelo S5 and Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Think 2 - YouTube


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

hppy4u said:


> I found this review comparing the bikes you are interested in and found the results interesting.
> 
> Mr. H Bike Test: Cervelo S5 and Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Think 2 - YouTube


IMO, they should use the same wheelsets and tires and do more than one run.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Donn12 said:


> The EPS seemed great. I had never tried a bike with elec shifting before and it was better than I thought it could be. For a second I though maybe but it would be too much $ and I have been looking forward to new Red forever. My next addition will be some aero wheels to swap when the ride may dictate.


I clearly don't know when to get off the ride....I rode my RS 40 miles Sunday and all I could think of was how much of a pain in the ass it was to manually shift gears and wouldn't I really "need" 11 speed in some situations?. Now I am going to get 9070 Di2 with the seat post battery. 11 speed also means my 6 month old C24s wont work


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

I thought the same thing as well but it makes you wonder about the results since the Venge had aero wheels in addition to its aero frame. I do know that with aero frames and wheels the steering can be a little dicey at speed so maybe the rider had some issues descending on an aero bike.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

View attachment 273967


Di2 is not available now (could be anytime between now and March) so they are giving me the bike as is with EPS and some demo zipp wheels. When Di2 arrives they will swap it and also install the wheels I select. I will probably go for another set of C24s and add 303s or 404s a few months down the road. it depends on how much I like the demo rims. I now get to think about EPS vs Di2 for a month and ponder what crank and gears to select. I am also hoping to figure out the bar/stem size I need so I can order the most carbon bar. It is gorgeous but it is one piece and cannot be adjusted so I will do that after I rack up the miles. I have recently been lowering my position on my RS.


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Super Record EPS will be far better than Di2 for sure from what reviews I have read, along with discussions I have had from my LBS owner, whom has spend many miles on the Di2 and the last 3 months on EPS...

Your LBS is messing with you, they know you will stick with EPS 

I am loving the 303 on the front and 404 on the rear, very nice. Could not get the correct Camp freehub in New Zealand for my Mad Fibers, so sold them off again..





Donn12 said:


> View attachment 273967
> 
> 
> Di2 is not available now (could be anytime between now and March) so they are giving me the bike as is with EPS and some demo zipp wheels. When Di2 arrives they will swap it and also install the wheels I select. I will probably go for another set of C24s and add 303s or 404s a few months down the road. it depends on how much I like the demo rims. I now get to think about EPS vs Di2 for a month and ponder what crank and gears to select. I am also hoping to figure out the bar/stem size I need so I can order the most carbon bar. It is gorgeous but it is one piece and cannot be adjusted so I will do that after I rack up the miles. I have recently been lowering my position on my RS.


----------



## h4nc0 (Oct 15, 2012)

Donn12 said:


> I clearly don't know when to get off the ride....I rode my RS 40 miles Sunday and all I could think of was how much of a pain in the ass it was to manually shift gears and wouldn't I really "need" 11 speed in some situations?. Now I am going to get 9070 Di2 with the seat post battery. 11 speed also means my 6 month old C24s wont work


hi, do you know if the new 9070 seat post battery fits in Dogma 65.1?

thx


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I would be very surprised if it did not fit in the Dogma seat post.


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

I think you made the correct decision! Of course I have the black-silver-white Dogma 65.1! I ended up with the Camp Bora Ultra 2's. they aren't the lightest or cheapest but good gosh they are fast and absolutely gorgeous on the bike. I still haven the Campy Shamals also. I may try some 202's or something a little lighter for those big climbing days!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

My LBS called and said the seat post battery probably wont fit in the dogma seat post.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Donn12 said:


> My LBS called and said the seat post battery probably wont fit in the dogma seat post.


Did you call or email Calfee? They can make most anything work...


----------



## aroadbike4u (Jan 27, 2013)

You really just have to try the 65.1 once, for about 30 seconds, to be nearly blown away. It really is much improved over the 2012 D2.

I'm pretty jaded when it comes to carbon bikes. I ride 'em all the time. It takes a lot to impress me. About five years ago, I threw a leg over a Bianchi 928 and concluded it was the best carbon bike I'd ever ridden - then. When I rode the 65.1 - and I've ridden our demo a few times now, it is probably the best combination of acceleration/BB stiffness, comfort and composed ride and solid and secure handling in any bike I've ever tried. It just feels like a well engineered machine. It's weird, subtle, hard to fully describe. You just feel very connected to that machine. It just feels right. 

You'll give up a little in aero and a little in weight - I think the 65.1 frame weight is 920 in a 54 - but you make up for it with the subtleties that make a great ride experience. 

Someone mentioned the Foil. For aero bikes, that one is pretty good; frame weight around 850 or so for the HMX carbon. I think the ride is better than a lot of the aero frames out there, but it's still pretty stiff, and my main criticism of the ride of the Foil is that I just didn't feel connected to the handling. If I was riding in a straight line and chatting with someone in a group ride, it would wander. 

Most aero frames place aero first and ride quality second. To develop that airfoil, you're using extra material in places that don't contribute to power transfer of vertical compliance. They feel like riding a piece of wood. If you're buying a bike as a tool to gain speed, that's a decent trade off.


----------



## aroadbike4u (Jan 27, 2013)

The 65.1 I've been riding has Shamals with Hutchinson tubeless tires, and I think that really helps with the ride.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

View attachment 274698


I pulled the trigger today. I bought the one in the pic earlier in the thread. I got the Super Record EPS w/ titanium cranks, 3T bar and stem, specialized toupe+ saddle and look carbon blade pedals. After a couple of rides I realized how much I like SR EPS. Once I get the fit dialed in I am probably going to get the Most carbon stem and bar combo unit. The only thing I am undecided about is the wheels. I am torn between Zipp 303s and Campy Shamal Ultras. Right now it has demo 303s but I think I am leaning towards the Shamals so I will try them out soon.

The ride of this beast is incredible. It is like an AMG Mercedes in the fact that it is very fast and solid. Handling wise is is like a ferrari - very agile and turns like it is on rails. The Cervelo was a close second. it is lighter but felt a little fragile when compared to the Dogma. I was surprised by the fact that the R5 really wouldn't be any cheaper then the Pinarello. According to R&A cycles the R5 VWD with 9070 is 9k and the R5 with SR EPS is 11k. The R5s I see in pics look matte black but in person it looks dark grey. the cables are outside the frame and looks wise it is no contest between the Dogma and the R5.


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 27, 2003)

My LBS called and said the seat post battery probably wont fit in the dogma seat post.

This is surprising. If you watch the Technical 'how-to' videos on the Campy website, the frame they demonstrate the installation of the V2 battery on is a Dogma. I'd double check that. The videos said that the rule of thumb to use to determine likelihood that a seat-tube will accommodate the V2 battery is if it is 27.2 or bigger and the seat tube does not have an aero cut-out, you should be OK. The Dogma seat-post is 31.6mm


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

MTBDad said:


> My LBS called and said the seat post battery probably wont fit in the dogma seat post.
> 
> This is surprising. If you watch the Technical 'how-to' videos on the Campy website, the frame they demonstrate the installation of the V2 battery on is a Dogma. I'd double check that. The videos said that the rule of thumb to use to determine likelihood that a seat-tube will accommodate the V2 battery is if it is 27.2 or bigger and the seat tube does not have an aero cut-out, you should be OK. The Dogma seat-post is 31.6mm


the Di2 battery does fit in the seatpost - that was what we thought before the first battery arrived. I decided to go with EPS anyway. back when I first decided on a dogma I was committed to putting sram red on it, then considered Di2, now I am converting all my bikes to campy!


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 27, 2003)

the Di2 battery does fit in the seatpost - that was what we thought before the first battery arrived. I decided to go with EPS anyway. back when I first decided on a dogma I was committed to putting sram red on it, then considered Di2, now I am converting all my bikes to campy!

All Campy!! Absolutely the best!! Deciding on my new frame right now. Keep waffling between the Parlee and the Dogma Think 2. Either way going with EPS.


----------

